# Weird Diablo 2 LOD start up problem



## TheDeathOfRadio (May 15, 2008)

I'm running Vista, and when I have just plain old D2, it starts up fine, but with LOD, it takes about 5-10 minutes to start, and cycles through all the keys, upper and lowercase in the upper left corner of the screen. Anyone know what's wrong and/or how to fix it?


----------



## like 45 ninjas. (Mar 25, 2008)

try running it in compatiblity mode for windows xp
right click on the game icon
and select the compatibitlity option
then select windows xp
if that doesn't work
try windows 2000 or windows 98


----------



## TheDeathOfRadio (May 15, 2008)

Already done both, I had the problem before, and fixed it, but I can't remember how. I haven't played D2 in about a year.


----------



## ChargingPaladin (May 18, 2008)

I'm currently having the exact same issue; just installed D2 LOD last night. I've tried running it with the actual CD and mounted in Daemon Tools; various compatibility settings with no luck.

I'll keep trying and post if I find anything. Let me know if anything surfaces.


----------



## Deathripper (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey i also had this problem a couple of minutes ago. First switch Game.exe to Windows XP compatability, then run D2VidTst.exe  After that run Game.exe and it should work! Good luck!


----------

